# Wo kann ich dieses Bild lizensieren?



## Daniel G. (3. August 2003)

Hallo, 

habt Ihr vielleicht eine Ahnung, wo ich dieses Bild lizensieren kann? 







Vielen Dank 

MfG

Daniel


----------



## Jan Seifert (3. August 2003)

Bei der Agentur, die esgeschossen hat?!
Bzw. bei Lycos anfragen, woher das Foto ist.


----------



## Daniel G. (3. August 2003)

Und wie finde ich heraus, welche Agentur das sein könnte? Ansonsten werden ich wohl morgen bei lycos anfragen.


----------

